# What type of Victoria BC Weather -- August 3-10



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2009)

We are driving up from Southern California, leaving late July.  Here in San Diego area we are having hot weather for us -- 85 degrees/humid.  We then drive thru Sacramento which I know will be in the low 100s 

In trying to know what to pack, clothing-wise, I hope my dear Canadian friends can give me an idea of the weather in Victoria and Vancouver.  We will be there 8/3-8/9 and then driving to Seattle.

The Weather.com is predicting between mid-70s to lo-80s, sound right?  How about the early evenings?  Do we need to bring an umbrella? Bring anything heavy for warmth at all?

Appreciate any light you can shed and we know weather is unpredictable; but even a norm will help us  .  Many thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 22, 2009)

For the Seattle area, typical summer is mid 70s with cool evenings after 9pm. 

BUT we have been having a really warm/hot summer with the ave temp this summer closer to 80-85.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 22, 2009)

bill:  ugh!  We stay in Seattle at Worldmark and NO air conditioning


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2009)

Cathy, plan on it being warmer than our usual Summer temps.  Here's a link to the Seattle ABC TV station weather page.  Note the super hot temps they're predicting for next week.  Yikes!

http://www.komonews.com/weather/planner

You aren't likely to need a coat, although a sweater or light jacket may be ok, if it does get cooler while you're here.  Dressing in layers is always smart, so you can add or remove as needed.  I wouldn't expect California-type weather, although this is unseasonably warm for us.

Umbrellas are fine, if you really need one.  Locals tend to just deal with it, and joke that only tourists carry umbrellas.  

Dave


----------



## BevL (Jul 22, 2009)

It's been hot, hot, hot here but two weeks is a long time to predict the weather on the coast, as you probably know.

Check a bit closer and perhaps bring something light and somewhat rainproof, just in case, but it will be unusual if you need a sweater, unless you're a person who always feels cold.

It is warm and supposed to get hotter here, but winter will be here soon enough and I never complain.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

That is a hard question. We spent 2 weeks in Vancouver, Victoria, and Seattle in August 2007. There were only 3 nice days out of the 14 we were there. A lot of rain and very cool.


----------



## asp (Jul 23, 2009)

Living on the island, I have a good, very lightweight rain jacket I take on trips which will outlast the weather forcast.  The forecasts are also not that reliable!

A light sweater or sweat jacket to wear underneath, and an aluminium umbrella (mine fits in the jacket pocket) are good basics. We rarely have high humidity, and most nights are cool.  Victoria can be breezy and cool in the summer, especially on the seawall.  Bring at least one pair of closed toe comfortable shoes to wear in case it rains.

Air conditioning is not in most residences on Vancouver Island, as the residents would rather swelter for a week or two than listen to it the rest of the summer.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2009)

bevl: Thank you -- we actually will start our trip in just a few days but will be on the road 2 weeks before we reach Victoria.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2009)

asp:  thank you for the tips.  Hope I survive the heat w/o the a/c -- I do not perspire much, so I get real hot.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 24, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> asp:  thank you for the tips.  Hope I survive the heat w/o the a/c -- I do not perspire much, so I get real hot.



Cathy,

It is all relative. What is hot for some is not for others. I was born in Victoria and lived there several years ago. I don't remember it being so cool in the summer when I lived there. It was only after living in warm climates that I discovered this. I have never seen what I would call hot in Victoria.

You, being from Carlsbad CA, will probably have a different perspective than the local folks.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 24, 2009)

asp said:


> Air conditioning is not in most residences on Vancouver Island, as the residents would rather swelter for a week or two than listen to it the rest of the summer.



I have central Air Conditioning that is automatically controlled by a programmable thermostat. That is pretty well standard for homes here. It only runs when it has to and doesn't make any noise.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Dave, thanks for the extra tips.  Are you staying home for a change?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hey Dave, thanks for the extra tips.  Are you staying home for a change?




Glad to help!

Home for the Summer, Cathy.  Last vacation was in Orlando in May, (it poured monsoon rains the whole time - boo!), then a long weekend in the SF Bay Area for a family wedding just before July 4th.  Now kicking back at home, working with the new puppy we got two weeks ago.  Planning a long weekend camping over Labor Day out on the Coast.  Next t/s vacation is St. George, Utah, at the end of September.  Can't get enough of that red rock country!

You're gonna love your trip up here.  Be be prepared:  It's gonna be in the 90's several consecutive days this week, and we rarely ever get that kind of sustained heat here.  Bring layers of clothes to add or remove as need be.

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 27, 2009)

Dave: Thanks. Now for your tip in St. George.  Try to get reserved seats at that outdoor theater in St. George.  It has an Indian name.  We saw a play there that actually had a stream of water come down the hill, onto the stage and stop at the end where people sit -- was so impressive!  Please tell your weatherman to make it 10 degrees cooler.  Worldmark timeshare in Seattle and Canada don't have A/C!


----------



## sailingman22 (Jul 28, 2009)

Not hot in Victoria? Its been in the 90s for a week and just getting hotter. Port Alberni was 40C. Its 10 pm and 90 degrees outside and humid. The weather forecast for next week in Nanaimo is sunny and average 25C or 77F. Victoria normally is several degrees warmer. °F = (°C * 1.8) + 32


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2009)

sailingman:  What is there to do in Victoria if it is too hot to be outside?  Is there tourist things that would be nice seeing that is inside?  We made reservations for Tea at the EMpress for example.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> sailingman:  What is there to do in Victoria if it is too hot to be outside?  Is there tourist things that would be nice seeing that is inside?  We made reservations for Tea at the EMpress for example.



I checked the weather for Victoria on Yahoo weather. The forecast is for the temps to drop from the high 80's to low 80's on Thursday and then down to the 70's next week. So you should be fine. I also checked Oak Bay which is part of Victoria. I used to live in Oak Bay and graduated from Oak Bay High School. The temps in Oak Bay are considerably lower which is probably due to measuring them closer to the water. It is like San Diego where they measure the temps at Lindberg Field which is the coolest place. In any event here is the link to the Victoria forecast. Click on extended forecast to get next week's temps.

http://weather.yahoo.com/Victoria-Canada/CAXX0523/forecast.html

I really don't think you have to worry much about the weather. It is not going to seem as hot to you as it does to the locals.


----------



## sailingman22 (Jul 28, 2009)

Its not the temperature that makes life rather sticky right now, its the humidity. I lived in Boulder, CO for many years and equate 75 degrees temperature in Nanaimo to 90 degrees Boulder. Victoria, Vancouver & Nanaimo usually vary several degrees in difference.

Nanaimo is roughly 50 miles north of Victoria so our temperature is usually several degrees cooler. Go for a whale watching tour, drive to Sooke, have a beer on a outside pub facing the water. Everything will be fine and this weather sure beats shoveling snow.


----------



## asp (Jul 28, 2009)

Victoria termperatures do vary by location - and many of the hotels do have air conditioning, it is rather the homes that don't (and John, we do have programmable air conditioning here, but I still hear it!)

If you are too hot, just find a shady place near the water, lots of them.  A really great walk is to go out to Laurenl Point and the Coast hotel along the seawall.  There is a beautiful Japanese garden at the Laurel Point hotel, and the Coast hotel has the Blue Crab restaurant, I think the best view restaurant in Victoria.  or, you can take the little ferry boat across to a pub from there.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2009)

asp said:


> it is rather the homes that don't (and John, we do have programmable air conditioning here, but I still hear it!)



This is what you said "Air conditioning is not in most residences on Vancouver Island, as the residents would rather swelter for a week or two than listen to it the rest of the summer." Why would you have to listen to it the rest of the summer? It doesn't run unless it has to so you should only hear it when it is needed. For example it is a nice comfortable 94 right now where I live. The A/C isn't running as it is cool in the house so obviously it isn't making any noise. Even when it runs, it doesn't make any noise in the house.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 28, 2009)

Victoria any time of year is beautifull. There are too many things to do but in the evening there are a few pubs that offer live music or just great atmosphere. Six Mile Pub is one of the oldest in Victoria with alot of history. Sticky Wicket Pub is a really great place for lunch or dinner. Darceys Pub is my favorite and has (the last time we were there ) live Irish music. 

The Buchart Garden will be a great place to visit this time of year. If you want to see wildlife head over to the landfill north of Victoria. Many bears and eagles. The silver salmon may still be hanging around the bay and if not they would just be a short boat ride away. Just hanging out on the waterfront is great. You will have a blast.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the thumbs up    First we have to brave overnights in Bakersfield,Sacramento and Portland; but will sure look forward to cooler weather in Victoria -- especially since the timeshare does not have A/C.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2009)

aso:  Great ideas -- yummy, blue crabs


----------



## ricoba (Jul 28, 2009)

In Victoria, I always used to enjoy visiting the Royal BC Museum (though I think it was known as the Provincial Museum back then, but maybe I am wrong)

Anyway it was a great museum and from the website it looks like it continues to be one.

By the way, I know you are concerned about A/C, but try to relax, there's normally a sea breeze that makes even hot days pleasant enough to go out and about.


----------



## Maui_ed (Aug 11, 2009)

My wife and I just made the drive to Victoria from eastern Washington on Aug 6th and returned on Aug 9th.  A short weekend primarily to see the Butchart Gardens.  If you haven't seen them, and if you like flowers, they are a MUST.  Absolutely fantastic.  Our weather was cool (mid 60s) slightly overcast with a little rain/mist now and then. A pleasant change for us as it has been above 90 every day for weeks for us in the eastern part of Washington state.  It was perfect weather for just walking about.  The ferry ride over from Port Angeles was about 90 minutes, calm water, no problems.

We also enjoyed shopping for sweets at the English Sweet Shop, where they had all of the candies that I remember from my childhood growing up in England.  Victoria was a nice place to visit, the Butchart Gardens were fantastic, and we will likely go back for another visit some day.

I hope your trip to Victoria and Vancouver lived up to your expectations.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2009)

*maui ed - Yes!*



Maui_ed said:


> My wife and I just made the drive to Victoria from eastern Washington on Aug 6th and returned on Aug 9th.  A short weekend primarily to see the Butchart Gardens.  If you haven't seen them, and if you like flowers, they are a MUST.  Absolutely fantastic.  Our weather was cool (mid 60s) slightly overcast with a little rain/mist now and then. A pleasant change for us as it has been above 90 every day for weeks for us in the eastern part of Washington state.  It was perfect weather for just walking about.  The ferry ride over from Port Angeles was about 90 minutes, calm water, no problems.
> 
> We also enjoyed shopping for sweets at the English Sweet Shop, where they had all of the candies that I remember from my childhood growing up in England.  Victoria was a nice place to visit, the Butchart Gardens were fantastic, and we will likely go back for another visit some day.
> 
> I hope your trip to Victoria and Vancouver lived up to your expectations.



maui ed - we had a great trip to both cities; but especially loved Victoria! We were there only 3 nights so since we had seen Buchart Gardens about 20 yrs ago, we chose to do the On/Off bus the two available days we had and passed up the Gardens.  The real truth was that my hubby is 77 yrs young and driving from San Diego was taking its toll so we parked the car until we left to give him rest.  Same thing in Vancouver only more scary- .  We did the Empress Tea in Victoria-- a gal's thing; but he grinned and beared it.  All you Tuggers gave me so many helps with ferry planning, etc., I cannot thank you enough!!!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 16, 2009)

From your post on the Wyndham board, it sounds like it was too bad we didn't give more advice on how to avoid the border line ups...

There are a few options to get from BC to WA, while the Peace Arch crossing is perhaps the prettiest, it is also the slowest and it sounds like that may have been the crossing you took.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 16, 2009)

*BC Crossing into US*



ricoba said:


> From your post on the Wyndham board, it sounds like it was too bad we didn't give more advice on how to avoid the border line ups...
> 
> There are a few options to get from BC to WA, while the Peace Arch crossing is perhaps the prettiest, it is also the slowest and it sounds like that may have been the crossing you took.



Rick:  Yep, that's the one we did -- advice from Worldmark Vancouver desk clerk.   Where else should people cross over?  Maybe we should have this info on the Wyndham board.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 16, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Rick:  Yep, that's the one we did -- advice from Worldmark Vancouver desk clerk.   Where else should people cross over?  Maybe we should have this info on the Wyndham board.



Peace Arch is very very busy as you found out.

The next option & close to Peace Arch is the truck crossing, just east of Peace Arch.

Then going further east you have the Aldergrove/Lynden crossing.

And going even further east you have the Abbotsford/Matsqui/Sumas Crossing.

I have not driven across the border in sometime now, but used to quite frequently when we lived in BC, and I more often than not chose Aldergrove/Lynden as the best route.


----------



## BevL (Aug 16, 2009)

Aldergrove/Lynden is quite a long drive if you're heading to Seattle.

What we call the truck crossing is usually better than the Peace Arch and is only about a five minute drive east.

But from Seattle to Whistler, Aldergrove is the best option.


----------



## eal (Aug 17, 2009)

Crossing the border into the US by car from British Columbia is an ordeal and there is no consistently successful way around the waits that happen at every crossing mentioned in this thread.  Its just the way of the world post-9/11.


----------

